# SprutCAM Chamfering?



## echesak (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello fellow SprutCAM users.  I've been wrestling with chamfering with Sprutcam.  I'm using SprutCAM 8.  I've had some pieces with a successful chamfer (on the machine). But it the last couple attempts have failed to chamfer properly.  The latest one, appears to simulate correctly, but on the machine, it follows a curcular path that does not intersect with the part, so no metal is cut.  

I've been back through my successful chamfer and can't find any difference between this successful chamfer and my unsuccessful ones.  I was wondering if any SprutCAM users have any secrets for this.

Thanks, 

Eric


----------

